# Kiss the Queen of England!



## Overread (Feb 20, 2009)

my processed internet size version
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3302/3295653418_0d83e75a39_o.jpg

fullsized version 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3587/3295652692_7b147d7477_o.jpg

that is 150mm sigma macro plus 1.4 teleconverter plus raynox DCR 250 - roughly 3:1 macro!

oh and its from a 5p coin *our smallest current currancy coin*


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 20, 2009)

You know, I was completely confused as to what that was. Brain was all like 'it's a worm thingie, on ice, maybe? That'd be odd...' Then I read the word 'coin' and the image immediately became crystal clear. Split-second like.

Creepy.


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 20, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> You know, I was completely confused as to what that was. Brain was all like 'it's a worm thingie, on ice, maybe? That'd be odd...' Then I read the word 'coin' and the image immediately became crystal clear. Split-second like.
> 
> Creepy.



Same here...except I didn't see the word "coin" until I read your post.  Maybe I should start reading the original post more thoroughly!


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, I looked at that for about a minute and then suddenly - bang - and could see it.

I must get a macro lens soon to enjoy all the fun you seem to be having


----------



## jasonjuicer (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it is pretty cool. If you didn't know it's a coin, it changes the whole viewpoint of what you think you're seeing.


----------



## Overread (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks all 
Slaphead - macro is great fun - but its also highly addictive!


----------

